# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  могу помочь с русским/available for help with russian

## olgaa

hello everybody
im nayive russian and find helping with russian really interesting
u can send ur leters for me mozhajtseva@yandex.ru
its free as its my hobby

----------


## buso

hey olgaa,I saw that you are available to help with russian. i've just started to study it a couple of weeks ago by my own,and I would be very glad to find someone who can help me with it!
let me know if you are interested!

----------


## rushmore

Hey olga,
              I am a student in russia, It would be great if you can help me in russian.

----------

